# Queen Latifah on Jenny Craig? Ewww!



## fatgirl33 (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay, I just saw a Jenny Craig advertisement with Queen Latifah for the first time, and I am a little crushed. QL is one of the few Hollywood celebs that I've admired over the last few years, and I think she is absolutely gorgeous. Her confidence in being herself has been a refreshing change from the mass-market norm, and seeing her as a Cover Girl every now and then just made me want to smile.

Now this. :doh: Sigh...

Brenda


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Jan 21, 2008)

fatgirl33 said:


> Okay, I just saw a Jenny Craig advertisement with Queen Latifah for the first time, and I am a little crushed. QL is one of the few Hollywood celebs that I've admired over the last few years, and I think she is absolutely gorgeous. Her confidence in being herself has been a refreshing change from the mass-market norm, and seeing her as a Cover Girl every now and then just made me want to smile.
> 
> Now this. :doh: Sigh...
> 
> Brenda



I read an interview (can't remember where) with her that said that she decided to take this gig because she wants to "prove that plus-sized ladies can be fit too"...

I guess she figures that by taking this role, she is showing that one doesn't have to be thin to be fit...she also mentioned that she's not interested in becoming thin...just keeping a "manageable size" and she loves herself as a larger woman. The size she is now is supposed to be the "after" phase in her spot as spokesperson.

However, the message that people will get (instead) might be that because she's plus-sized she needs to continue to lose some weight. Furthermore, people have this need to see if she can maintain this weight loss. The same media watch was shown with Kirstie Alley. QL is seen as one of the notable celebs to represent this since she lost a bit of weight not long ago and had her breast reduction. I think she was having back pain.

I can understand that lower back pain because I am quite large-chested and that is definitely not a comfortable thing. I also have a max weight I can reach where I won't have back pain. Currently trying to get down a bit in weight _just_ for this reason. However, once she lost weight she saw that her chest didn't go anywhere, whereas with myself, my breasts get smaller as I do. 

I think I'd rather see her join up with Mo'Nique or any others and create a network, magazine or tv show for plus-sized women...or just a general campaign that is responsible with coming out with a lot of merchandise and products catering towards women who are sizes 14 and up. Something different and revolutionary on a mainstream scale.

Campaigning with a weight loss business definitely sends a different message than what she intends. It's up to the advertisers to make sure her message comes through and that she truly is seen as the "after" image rather than, "OK I am with you guys out there in needing to lose _more_ weight!"


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 21, 2008)

From ExpoSay.com



> Queen Latifah has become the face of a weight-loss plan.
> 
> The "Hairspray" star, famous for her fuller figure, will be the new spokesperson for the Jenny Craig program, which promotes healthy eating and exercise.
> 
> ...



As an aside to this article, it is also reported that Jenny Craig was the official sponsor of the Queen's current musical tour, which is being underwritten by the diet company. The tour is called Travellin Light, which is the name of her latest CD, but could be an appropriate name for a tour being sponsored by a weight loss company.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 4, 2008)

The interview I read, Queen Latifah cited an article she'd read that stated losing just 10 percent (or is it 20?) of your body weight would cut the risk for diabetes, heart disease, stroke, etc in half, and thats why she's pursuing her small weight loss. I say, kudos for her. I don't really agree with the need people have to PAY some company how to tell them how to eat (when, come on, we all know what we should and shouldn't be eating, we all know that we should be excercising)...but I can get down with the losing 10 percent for health reasons. '


----------



## furious styles (Mar 4, 2008)

This has to do SOLELY with money.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Mar 4, 2008)

I thought Queen Latifah was better than this. I thought she already had money. She, Kirstie and Valerie are starved for attention. And they think that the only way to get there is by embarrassing themselves. I mean look at them, they didn't need JC! I've lost my respect for these three "actresses"


----------



## AtlasD (Mar 5, 2008)

Money and attention- some fast cash for flogging a product, plus your picture plastered over the airwaves. What I don't get is this- Valerie Bertinelli's and Kirstie Alley's acting careers were pretty much done, while QL's was just beginning to take off. Why does she need Jenny?

Regardless, just as it seems BBWs are finally going to be accepted in mainstream media, this happens.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 5, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> I thought Queen Latifah was better than this. I thought she already had money. She, Kirstie and Valerie are starved for attention. And they think that the only way to get there is by embarrassing themselves. I mean look at them, they didn't need JC! I've lost my respect for these three "actresses"



I am not willing to put the time and effort into finding the post, but your post made me remember a post I had seen from another member here on Dimensions that was very wise.

Just because you hold these actresses up on such a pedestal and are proud of who they are and believe they represent what we want to see mainstream America accept does _not_ mean that they regard themselves as such. I can understand respecting her to be a Plus Size spokes model for anything (Jenny Craig, Mo'Niqueism, what-have-you...), but she is not required to be that. She can do as she pleases, and we can all respect her wishes to be a more healthy human being. Even if she wants to do it for money, and money alone, more power to her. I will continue to hold other women in much higher regard, such as the pro-Fat activists, and the women (and men) that attend this site daily.

That being said, I think she's a lovely woman and should be respected just for being who she is. She's a remarkably strong-willed person, with great skills and attributes.


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 5, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I am not willing to put the time and effort into finding the post, but your post made me remember a post I had seen from another member here on Dimensions that was very wise.
> 
> Just because you hold these actresses up on such a pedestal and are proud of who they are and believe they represent what we want to see mainstream America accept does _not_ mean that they regard themselves as such. I can understand respecting her to be a Plus Size spokes model for anything (Jenny Craig, Mo'Niqueism, what-have-you...), but she is not required to be that. She can do as she pleases, and we can all respect her wishes to be a more healthy human being. Even if she wants to do it for money, and money alone, more power to her. I will continue to hold other women in much higher regard, such as the pro-Fat activists, and the women (and men) that attend this site daily.
> 
> That being said, I think she's a lovely woman and should be respected just for being who she is. She's a remarkably strong-willed person, with great skills and attributes.



Well said! SHe is a beautiful woman inside and out and talented, smart, funy and has from all I have seen and read a caring heart. She already has served as a role model for fat women to be able to succeed in the tough entertainment buisness just as she was. If she wants to lose weight to be healthier then so be it. I will continue to support her as an artist.
Ruth


----------



## swordchick (Mar 5, 2008)

Absolutely! This is her body, not her fans'. I still like and respect her for what she does, not her fat.



Ruffie said:


> Well said! SHe is a beautiful woman inside and out and talented, smart, funy and has from all I have seen and read a caring heart. She already has served as a role model for fat women to be able to succeed in the tough entertainment buisness just as she was. If she wants to lose weight to be healthier then so be it. I will continue to support her as an artist.
> Ruth


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Mar 11, 2008)

"...If she wants to lose weight to be healthier then so be it. I will continue to support her as an artist.
Ruth"

I won't.


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 12, 2008)

Guess for some people being smart beautiful, funny and talented isn't enough for them to support an artist. They must conform to a certain body type whether that be rail thin double zero or above a size 18. *sigh*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 12, 2008)

No, I actually prefer people who say what they mean and mean what they say. If a celebrity claims to be an animal rights activist and a vegan then goes and performs in a commercial for bacon double cheeseburgers at McDonalds certainly it is his perogative and there's no law against it. The doctor says he's got to eat meat then he's got to eat meat though I'm not going to fault animal rights organizations and vegans for being disappointed in him. Latifa's about face is worthy of commentary at the very least and her looks, money and smarts are irrelevant.


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 12, 2008)

But the reason I don't feel this is the case is this. If a person is accepting of her body and the doctors tell you there is a health risk that is prevelant(diabetes in her case) and losing weight will help preserve your health I have a problem with people saying that you shouldn't do it? I have been trying to lose 10% of my body weight at docs advice because it will help with high blood pressure and there is diabetes on both sides of my family. Now true there is no endorsement of a product that allows me to do it for free, but health comes first with me. 
Ruth


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree. The thing that seems to get at my craw though is that she is profiteering from it by becoming a Jenny Craig spokesperson. Camryn Manheim also lost weight for her health but she did so privately and kept it a personal decision. Like I said, Latifa has the right to do whatever she pleases but I'm disappointed in the way she went about it.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 12, 2008)

I remember getting a call on my way to work from my wife who saw this and was sad over it. lol. I told her that she probably took it to show off her body and get some extra money. After all, everyone knows that she has a great body. People will probably look at it and go "Jenny Craig has a big girl for a spokeswoman...DAMN she looks good!"


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 13, 2008)

It just feels like she sold out.

I always looked up to her for making big girls look good.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 13, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I agree. The thing that seems to get at my craw though is that she is profiteering from it by becoming a Jenny Craig spokesperson. Camryn Manheim also lost weight for her health but she did so privately and kept it a personal decision. Like I said, Latifa has the right to do whatever she pleases but I'm disappointed in the way she went about it.



Yes, I see it as a sellout. Sure, she can sell out and has every right to but we have the right to respect her less for it. That's one less big girl representing - a coup for Jenny Craig (I'm sure they have their eyes on every fat celebrity, hoping to get them all as spokespeople) but a blow to size acceptance.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 13, 2008)

To be honest this doesn't shock me in the least, now the real questsion is a year from now who will Jenny Craig get for there next spokeswoman, Monique or Nikki Blonsky?


----------



## furious styles (Mar 13, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> who will Jenny Craig get for there next spokeswoman, Monique or Nikki Blonsky?



you shut your whore mouth.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 13, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> you shut your whore mouth.



Look dude, all I'm saying is don't rule either of them out


----------



## furious styles (Mar 14, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> Look dude, all I'm saying is don't rule either of them out



i know, i was joking XD

but also; never say it again.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 14, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i know, i was joking XD
> 
> but also; never say it again.



Don't say what again? Oh thats right, don't say that a year from now Monique and Nikki Blonsky will be working for Jenny Craig...Oops:doh:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 14, 2008)

No rep for you, Judas.


----------



## Tina (Mar 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I agree. The thing that seems to get at my craw though is that she is profiteering from it by becoming a Jenny Craig spokesperson. Camryn Manheim also lost weight for her health but she did so privately and kept it a personal decision. Like I said, Latifa has the right to do whatever she pleases but I'm disappointed in the way she went about it.


Me, too, Lilly. And not only that, but who the heck says that going on JC will make her "fit"? Dieting has nothing to do with fitness.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd rather not have anyone who starred in the movie "Taxi" carrying the fat acceptance banner anyway.


----------



## Tina (Mar 14, 2008)

BUT, she was also in Hairspray...


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 14, 2008)

Tina said:


> Me, too, Lilly. And not only that, but who the heck says that going on JC will make her "fit"? Dieting has nothing to do with fitness.



Yeah and Jenny Craig doesn't even really work as a diet


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 14, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> No rep for you, Judas.



Sorry I don't give two kraps about rep and how the hell am I a ''Judas'', for saying how I feel?..lol


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 14, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'd rather not have anyone who starred in the movie "Taxi" carrying the fat acceptance banner anyway.



Quote me if I'm wrong here but when did Queen Latifah ever say she was for size acceptance?


----------



## Tina (Mar 14, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> Yeah and Jenny Craig doesn't even really work as a diet


The only thing Jenny Craig works for is herself. What a freakin' sham.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 14, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> Quote me if I'm wrong here but when did Queen Latifah ever say she was for size acceptance?



Well, she didn't exactly flat out saying, but I mean, saying that I'm you know, happy the way I am and beautiful and fine with it, uh, that kind of sounds like accepting oneself, eh? Not to mention what with being famous and successful and all, it kind of put her face on it. Don't get me wrong, I don't care either way. I just sort figured she was all about the squish pride or what have you.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 14, 2008)

Tina said:


> The only thing Jenny Craig works for is herself. What a freakin' sham.



Well if it did work then everyone would use it and get skinny then where would Jenny Craig be? I'll tell ya in the poor house baby..lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> Sorry I don't give two kraps about rep and how the hell am I a ''Judas'', for saying how I feel?..lol



She was joking.



FA Punk said:


> Quote me if I'm wrong here but when did Queen Latifah ever say she was for size acceptance?



She's been touting size acceptance since the mid to late 80's with her first interview in Essence Magazine. I no longer have the article. Look it up yourself I'm too busy to find it for you.

EDIT: Doesn't look like Essence goes back far enough to the early interviews so you're out of luck.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 14, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Well, she didn't exactly flat out saying, but I mean, saying that I'm you know, happy the way I am and beautiful and fine with it, uh, that kind of sounds like accepting oneself, eh? Not to mention what with being famous and successful and all, it kind of put her face on it. Don't get me wrong, I don't care either way. I just sort figured she was all about the squish pride or what have you.



Alright then, so why do some many people think she's all about size acceptance when she's never came out and said it? Yes she has done alot of great things for fat women in Hollywood but like what you said it looks more like self acceptance then anything.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> She was joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I know she was joking thats why in my reply I put *''LOL''*

And thank you for the info about Queen Latifah, I was not trying to discredit her in anyway I just wanted to know if she ever came out and said she was for size acceptance.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 14, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> Alright then, so why do some many people think she's all about size acceptance when she's never came out and said it? Yes she has done alot of great things for fat women in Hollywood but like what you said it looks more like self acceptance then anything.



ok captain confrontational. Nearly ever interview I've ever seen with Queen Latifah has addressed her size. Being a fat actress in a nation obsessed with being thin, well, that is to be expected. Every single time she expresses how she is happy with her size and thinks that big can be beautiful. Does she really need to bust out with and that goes for the rest of you as well. 

seriously. fat acceptance is just another term for it. it's not exactly THE term for it, but I am pretty sure coming out and saying big is beautiful is basically for the cause. 

does she really need to spell it out for you?


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 14, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ok captain confrontational. Nearly ever interview I've ever seen with Queen Latifah has addressed her size. Being a fat actress in a nation obsessed with being thin, well, that is to be expected. Every single time she expresses how she is happy with her size and thinks that big can be beautiful. Does she really need to bust out with and that goes for the rest of you as well.
> 
> seriously. fat acceptance is just another term for it. it's not exactly THE term for it, but I am pretty sure coming out and saying big is beautiful is basically for the cause.
> 
> does she really need to spell it out for you?



HAHAH..Cool your jets man, I was just asking questions no need to read me the riot act, I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 14, 2008)

Well she didn't wear buttons and pass out pamphlets or anything if that's what you mean. She came on the scene declaring herself 'Queen' and wore an actual crown designed for her by a friend. She performed on a platform of empowerment for herself and a lot of women saying she wasn't going to conform to anyone's ideal but her own. Appearances on the covers of magazines and buzz about her stage presence and lyrics given her size, which was still a new phenom back then, instilled confidence in a lot of fatties and she knew this. People told her that all the time. She even refers to it in her latest interview which was actually very good. Her family health history and her need to take responsibility for her health and her future was the flavor of it. She knows people look to her as a positive role model and views this latest venture as another example to set in favor of responsibility for your health. Hard emphasis was placed on the fact that she was only looking to drop a few pounds.

I can dig that I guess. I reserve the right to still be bitter about Jenny Craig though. I wish she'd just gone to a nutritionist or something.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Mar 14, 2008)

1. Queen Latifah is a SELLOUT.

and

2. If they get Nikki Blonsky too, I will scream.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 15, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> 1. Queen Latifah is a SELLOUT.
> 
> and
> 
> 2. If they get Nikki Blonsky too, I will scream.



Not necessarily. Bear in mind she's only losing 5-10% of her bodyweight. Nothing major.

You do have the right to be bitter, but that doesn't make her a sellout per se.

I'm with Lilly really. She could have taken a WAY better route than Jenny Craig. That's what makes this a bit sour.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 15, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> She was joking.



At least someone understands me in this wild wicked world...... QQ

I agree with the sellout POV. Although I am happy she's only losing 5-10% of her weight, she could have done it on her own or with a nutrionist, or with one of those Biggest Loser exercise programs.


----------



## kioewen (Mar 18, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> This has to do SOLELY with money.



Exactly...


----------



## Crystal (Mar 18, 2008)

Shouldn't "Size Acceptance" include those of all sizes? 

Although, I do somewhat agree with the "money" POV. Jumping on the Jenny Craig bandwagon seems to be the popular thing to do these days.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 19, 2008)

If Queen Latifah did this for health reasons, then good for her, like with the back pain she was getting from her chest area. Losing weight so she could feel better isn't a cop-out, its just something she decided to do to make herself more comfortable. Besides, I doubt she'll go to a size 0.

However, I feel like there will be a good amount of backlash for this. Alot of people may see this as "se wasn't REALLY comfortable being plus-size, she's finally realized that there is no such thing as big and beautiful, thin's the best way to be" Of course that's complete bull, but unfortunately that's how it could be constrewed. Which would lead to the whole "fat people can't be confident, look at Queen Latifah, she preached big and beautiful but then joined Jenny Craig"

I dunno, I get a quesy feeling just thinking about this


----------



## Neen (Mar 22, 2008)

I saw her new ad, and she said she lost her 5-10% body fat. I didn't even see a difference? Is it just me? *Shrug* if she's happy and healthy..i say: ''You go girl"!


----------



## GordoNegro (Mar 24, 2008)

It's a billion-dollar industry; once the dollars start to float around its hard for some to continue to fight the good fight for size acceptance.
Though sad to see that the only time things will truly 'change' is when all women decide to opt a 'take me or leave me' attitude. regardless of what size they are and focus their $ and attention elsewhere as the companies will soon follow. Though the perception (that some women have of some) FA's are not affluent, thought-provoking, established and desireable males etc. will take time to fade.


----------



## Jes (Mar 24, 2008)

doing tv ads about your weight and saying you want to change it (even if it's a scam) seems to me to be saying: take me or leave me.

doesn't it? i mean, if she wants to change anything about herself, weight, hairstyle, political affilation, singing style, and she says so, then it's a take me or leave me thing, to me. 

it's about choice. not necessarily what one chooses.


----------



## Crystal (Mar 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> it's about choice. not necessarily what one chooses.



Absolutely.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Apr 24, 2008)

Queen Latifah and Valerie Bertinelli make me sick. They're whoring themselves out for money. Plus, Valerie Bertinelli was never even fat! Both have lost my respect.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Apr 24, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> Queen Latifah and Valerie Bertinelli make me sick. They're whoring themselves out for money. Plus, Valerie Bertinelli was never even fat! Both have lost my respect.



*Lost repsect? Why be so judgemental? Just because someone chooses to better themselves in a matter you don't agree with, doesn't mean you can't respect them. Obviosuly, these women feel like they are bettering themselves by losing weight. This is the attitude I hate here at Dims. Are you saying if someone is uncomfortable/unhappy being overweight - even if they are healthy - they shouldn't do anything about it? They should just be unhappy (this is more in reference to Val because she has said she hated being fat). 

In college my weight got up to 160; I hated it and felt miserable although I was healthy. So over the past two years I've lost the weight and I'm at 125 now. I didn't do a diet like Jenny Craig/Atkins because my body responds better to increased exercise than limited calories, but I don't disrespect people who use those programs. Bottomline, I am much happier at my current weight. And I would think it was judgemental for someone not to respect me because I choose to lose weight. *


----------



## olwen (Apr 24, 2008)

ESPN Cutie said:


> *Lost repsect? Why be so judgemental? Just because someone chooses to better themselves in a matter you don't agree with, doesn't mean you can't respect them. Obviosuly, these women feel like they are bettering themselves by losing weight. This is the attitude I hate here at Dims. Are you saying if someone is uncomfortable/unhappy being overweight - even if they are healthy - they shouldn't do anything about it? They should just be unhappy (this is more in reference to Val because she has said she hated being fat).
> 
> In college my weight got up to 160; I hated it and felt miserable although I was healthy. So over the past two years I've lost the weight and I'm at 125 now. I didn't do a diet like Jenny Craig/Atkins because my body responds better to increased exercise than limited calories, but I don't disrespect people who use those programs. Bottomline, I am much happier at my current weight. And I would think it was judgemental for someone not to respect me because I choose to lose weight. *



The problem is they are making these statements in public not private. Their weight loss journeys, for whatever reasons are in public and therefore up for public speculation and judgement. They are sending underlying messages to young women about why they should hate their bodies and why they should feel guilty if their bodies aren't perfect. - Whose body is? They can couch those messages in terms of health but believe me they have very little to do with health. 

The bottom line is that the profession they have chosen doesn't treat women - fat women especially - with the same respect as their skinny female or even fat male counterparts. It even goes so far as to try to make fat bodies invisible. All fat actresses have been or will be under pressure to loose weight in order to further their careers. The lost respect is because at one time Queen Latifa has been known to say in public that she was proud of her size and now she's publicly taking the opposite track. To see another positive fat role model lost to that pressure is a devastating blow to fat people and fat admirers everywhere.

And to ad insult to injury they are shilling for a company that doesn't care if you loose weight or keep it as long as they get your money. How many of us have tried participating in these backwards, even harmful reducing rituals without success? If their little program actually worked, there'd be no fat people. 

They want to loose weight fine. They were unhappy whether or not they were healthy, okay. They hated being fat, okay, I'll even overlook that, but imagine how it could make a fat person feel? It doesn't go anywhere into helping society accept fat people does it?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 25, 2008)

ESPN Cutie said:


> *Lost repsect? Why be so judgemental? Just because someone chooses to better themselves in a matter you don't agree with, doesn't mean you can't respect them. Obviosuly, these women feel like they are bettering themselves by losing weight. This is the attitude I hate here at Dims. Are you saying if someone is uncomfortable/unhappy being overweight - even if they are healthy - they shouldn't do anything about it? They should just be unhappy (this is more in reference to Val because she has said she hated being fat).
> 
> In college my weight got up to 160; I hated it and felt miserable although I was healthy. So over the past two years I've lost the weight and I'm at 125 now. I didn't do a diet like Jenny Craig/Atkins because my body responds better to increased exercise than limited calories, but I don't disrespect people who use those programs. Bottomline, I am much happier at my current weight. And I would think it was judgemental for someone not to respect me because I choose to lose weight. *



What Olwen said. It's not the weight loss that's the sellout at all. It's the shilling. Particularly disappointing when it's a celebrity who previously spoke up for size acceptance. These are huge ad campaigns that affect how viewers think.


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok seriously...ew? I mean cmon this board seems more like a size insistence board than an acceptance board. If she wants to lose weight to feel healthier, then YAY for her. I know when I lose weight I feel a lot better. You all want people to support your weight but you do not return the favor. This is her personal choice and who are you to judge her? Does she come on these boards and say "ew! you people are gaining weight!" I suggest if you want people to accept you for who you are and what you have chosen to do with your body, then you should return the favor.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't think people are bashing her because she would like to lose the weight. I think it's more of how she is going about it publicly. After all the size acceptance touting she has done in the past some now feel that this is kind of a slap in the face to the movement.

Just what I am interpreting from all this.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 25, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok seriously...ew? I mean cmon this board seems more like a size insistence board than an acceptance board. If she wants to lose weight to feel healthier, then YAY for her. I know when I lose weight I feel a lot better. You all want people to support your weight but you do not return the favor. This is her personal choice and who are you to judge her? Does she come on these boards and say "ew! you people are gaining weight!" I suggest if you want people to accept you for who you are and what you have chosen to do with your body, then you should return the favor.



Bitch bitch bitch. That's all you ever do around here girl. And you've outed yourself as a skimmer too. Nobody here cares she lost weight. Nobody likes Jenny Craig is what this is all about.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 25, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok seriously...ew? I mean cmon this board seems more like a size insistence board than an acceptance board. If she wants to lose weight to feel healthier, then YAY for her. I know when I lose weight I feel a lot better. You all want people to support your weight but you do not return the favor. This is her personal choice and who are you to judge her? Does she come on these boards and say "ew! you people are gaining weight!" I suggest if you want people to accept you for who you are and what you have chosen to do with your body, then you should return the favor.



Good post Lisa. Queen Latifah doesn't owe the Size Acceptance movement anything. I mean it's not like we all got together and paid her college tuition or anything. Being in a public line of work doesn't mean she owes anyone anything except to perform when she's paid to do so. This is like worrying over professional athletes' behaviour and 'what kind of message it sends' to kids. If I were a parent i'd sure hope I was doing a better job than turning my kids' moral upbringing over to Lebron James.

And who do you all think they hired her to target? She's not going to appeal to a wannabe skinny 15 year old prep school kid. She's never been thin, so it's not like she's going to appeal to customers who gained weight after having kids or who 'let themselves go' over time. She's always been fat, so somebody who worships thin-ness is not going to buy a product because Queen Latifah endorsed it. My best guess is she'll appeal to larger people who want to lose a smaller amount of weight for health and comfort purposes.


----------



## olwen (Apr 25, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok seriously...ew? I mean cmon this board seems more like a size insistence board than an acceptance board. If she wants to lose weight to feel healthier, then YAY for her. I know when I lose weight I feel a lot better. You all want people to support your weight but you do not return the favor. This is her personal choice and who are you to judge her? Does she come on these boards and say "ew! you people are gaining weight!" I suggest if you want people to accept you for who you are and what you have chosen to do with your body, then you should return the favor.



From your point of view then the slaves may as well have not only gladly accepted their slavery but also thanked their masters for holding them back and oppressing them. I for one am glad they did not. Hey, I have no problem with skinny people who respect me. I have skinny friends whom I love deeply. I want people to not discriminate against me because of my size no matter who they are. That too me is what size acceptance is about too. I want a tangible practical end to size discrimination. I gladly accept skinny people who offer their support. This would be easier to accomplish if I didn't have examples like this in my face all the time from every facet of life. Not just from the media, but from coworkers, family members and authority figures. We're not upset at her for loosing weight (we don't care if she looses weight), but for what she represents and the message she is sending. 



LoveBHMS said:


> Good post Lisa. Queen Latifah doesn't owe the Size Acceptance movement anything. I mean it's not like we all got together and paid her college tuition or anything. Being in a public line of work doesn't mean she owes anyone anything except to perform when she's paid to do so. This is like worrying over professional athletes' behaviour and 'what kind of message it sends' to kids. If I were a parent i'd sure hope I was doing a better job than turning my kids' moral upbringing over to Lebron James.
> 
> And who do you all think they hired her to target? She's not going to appeal to a wannabe skinny 15 year old prep school kid. She's never been thin, so it's not like she's going to appeal to customers who gained weight after having kids or who 'let themselves go' over time. She's always been fat, so somebody who worships thin-ness is not going to buy a product because Queen Latifah endorsed it. My best guess is she'll appeal to larger people who want to lose a smaller amount of weight for health and comfort purposes.



You're naive if you think a 15 year old girl is not going to be influenced by this whether or not she wouldn't be the intended target of the marketing campaign. What if this ad were in a magazine like Elle, Vouge, or Seventeen (she was in an episode of America's Next Top Model. How old are those girls?) immediately opposite another ad for say dexetrim, or nutri-system, or some anti-cellulite cream? The combined hidden messages of both those ads will have a collective effect on the mind of someone who isn't fully formed or who hasn't accepted themselves yet, and who has a ton of anxieties about their bodies and an irrational fear of fat.

Being in a public line of work does mean she owes something to somebody. Working in the public means that you willingly hold yourself up to public scrutiny, so that's what she's gonna get. 

She's black. We don't get too many positive role models to begin with. Believe me Queen Latifa recognizes the need for positive black role modes as well as I do. A lot of fatherless young black men (_yes, this is a problem in the black community I admit. The number of black men in prison is astonishing compared to other races_) don't have male role models in their own lives to look up to (_cause they're in jail or just plain triflin' leaving single black mothers to work full time more than one job sometimes and have time to raise one or more children alone._) so black athletes and black rappers are the next best thing. Their behavior sends a clear message to kids who look up to them and who see them as not just role models but father figures - as a way to get out of the ghetto. For some of these kids they firmly believe sports and music are the only way out. Why? Because unfortunately "the system" is set up so that getting ahead - tho this may be the american dream and expectation - is near next to impossible if you are surrounded by poverty and crime, racial profiling (yeah I've been the victim of that too till the guy following around in the store hears me speak proper english and then backs down.), and if social support services are inadequate at best and the education you receive is sub par because of the neighborhood you live in and the color of your skin. 

I have thanked my mother on more than one occasion for working her ass off to send me and my sisters to an all black private school in harlem. I KNOW the education I got was a whole hell of a lot better than the education I would have gotten in a public school.

I have plenty more to say on the topic, but I've decided to go back to work.


----------



## katorade (Apr 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Bitch bitch bitch. That's all you ever do around here girl. And you've outed yourself as a skimmer too. Nobody here cares she lost weight. Nobody likes Jenny Craig is what this is all about.



Like the guy that said he lost all respect for them because they didn't need to lose weight?

God forbid that someone who is a ROLE MODEL for plus sized women promote caring for yourself AND taking care of yourself, and feel responsible for finding an outlet to promote as much. 
I'm sick and fucking tired of being the ENEMY in a community that is supposed to embrace me because I consider my size unhealthy. I'm sorry, but I can love myself and think of myself as a beautiful woman and STILL be able to know that my weight could pose serious health risks. Anyone who thinks that they're NOT at risk when obese is just pulling the wool over their own eyes.


----------



## katorade (Apr 25, 2008)

olwen said:


> From your point of view then the slaves may as well have not only gladly accepted their slavery but also thanked their masters for holding them back and oppressing them.



That's quite possibly the worst argument I've ever read.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 25, 2008)

katorade said:


> Like the guy that said he lost all respect for them because they didn't need to lose weight?
> 
> God forbid that someone who is a ROLE MODEL for plus sized women promote caring for yourself AND taking care of yourself, and feel responsible for finding an outlet to promote as much.
> I'm sick and fucking tired of being the ENEMY in a community that is supposed to embrace me because I consider my size unhealthy. I'm sorry, but I can love myself and think of myself as a beautiful woman and STILL be able to know that my weight could pose serious health risks. Anyone who thinks that they're NOT at risk when obese is just pulling the wool over their own eyes.



That's the point: It's about you: No one else.

And there's a BIG difference between a risk factor, and a state of unhealthy. Not everyone has your experiences.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2008)

Once Queen Latifah is done with Jenny Craig hopefully she'll start promoting Hooked On Phonics because it would appear that some people in this thread are illiterate.


----------



## katorade (Apr 25, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> That's the point: It's about you: No one else.
> 
> And there's a BIG difference between a risk factor, and a state of unhealthy. Not everyone has your experiences.



Yes, but the point is that you are at a much greater risk for health problems. Why risk it?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 25, 2008)

katorade said:


> Like the guy that said he lost all respect for them because they didn't need to lose weight?
> 
> God forbid that someone who is a ROLE MODEL for plus sized women promote caring for yourself AND taking care of yourself, and feel responsible for finding an outlet to promote as much.
> I'm sick and fucking tired of being the ENEMY in a community that is supposed to embrace me because I consider my size unhealthy. I'm sorry, but I can love myself and think of myself as a beautiful woman and STILL be able to know that my weight could pose serious health risks. Anyone who thinks that they're NOT at risk when obese is just pulling the wool over their own eyes.



I'm healthy just sitting here scratching my ass, taking fish oil and avoiding carbonated beverages. So was my grandmother, so was my great grandfather. There are many weight loss realted deaths in my family so no thanks. I'm sorry you're ill katorade. You're wise to do what is best for your health but size acceptance is not about endorsing diets of ANY kind, even mine.


----------



## katorade (Apr 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm healthy just sitting here scratching my ass, taking fish oil and avoiding carbonated beverages. So was my grandmother, so was my great grandfather. There are many weight loss realted deaths in my family so no thanks. I'm sorry you're ill katorade. You're wise to do what is best for your health but size acceptance is not about endorsing diets of ANY kind, even mine.



I never said I was ill, I just said that there was nothing wrong with promoting a lifestyle of trying to be healthy, no matter what size.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 25, 2008)

katorade said:


> I never said I was ill, I just said that there was nothing wrong with promoting a lifestyle of trying to be healthy, no matter what size.



No, nothing wrong with promoting a lifestyle that is healthy for you. But when people disagree or aren't interested in hearing all about it it's not fair to blame size acceptance. Size acceptance has nothing to do with food or exercise either pro or con. It's a whole separate issue.


----------



## katorade (Apr 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> No, nothing wrong with promoting a lifestyle that is healthy for you. But when people disagree or aren't interested in hearing all about it it's not fair to blame size acceptance. Size acceptance has nothing to do with food or exercise either pro or con. It's a whole separate issue.



Which is why I don't understand why people are griping about QL joining Jenny Craig.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 25, 2008)

I cant help but take all this as a personal attack on Latifah. She is actually a wonderful woman who has done much to help others, and I think it is just mean spirited to attack her for her choice here.
I personally do not like Jenny Craig or any of the other weight loss companies, but Latifah I like, and I don't like seeing her being painted in such a negative light.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 25, 2008)

katorade said:


> Which is why I don't understand why people are griping about QL joining Jenny Craig.



Because Jenny Craig is a diet profiteer, not a health organization.


----------



## katorade (Apr 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Because Jenny Craig is a diet profiteer, not a health organization.



That's your opinion, not hers. There are many people that have had success with it, and many that haven't. That doesn't make them the devil, it just means they're not right for everyone.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 25, 2008)

katorade said:


> That's your opinion, not hers. There are many people that have had success with it, and many that haven't. That doesn't make them the devil, it just means they're not right for everyone.



katorade, this subject has alread been swirled round and round and round and I just can't carry it another step with you. You can go back and read any number of extremely articulate posts that point out the reason it bothers people but it's Friday night, the bell has rung and it's time for me to check out of here and go home. 

Have a great weekend! :happy:


----------



## olwen (Apr 25, 2008)

katorade said:


> Like the guy that said he lost all respect for them because they didn't need to lose weight?
> 
> God forbid that someone who is a ROLE MODEL for plus sized women promote caring for yourself AND taking care of yourself, and feel responsible for finding an outlet to promote as much.
> I'm sick and fucking tired of being the ENEMY in a community that is supposed to embrace me because I consider my size unhealthy. I'm sorry, but I can love myself and think of myself as a beautiful woman and STILL be able to know that my weight could pose serious health risks. Anyone who thinks that they're NOT at risk when obese is just pulling the wool over their own eyes.





katorade said:


> That's quite possibly the worst argument I've ever read.



Okay it goes like this:

We can agree that fat people are oppressed in some ways yes? So were slaves - the africans that were brought here against their will became an oppressed people.

I read from that statement that I should be thanking Jenny Craig and the diet industry and the medical community in general for making me feel like I should hate my fat, and by extension the rest of me because it could pose a danger to my health. It is the same as saying that a slave should have thanked her master for making her life a living hell for generations to come. 

I think there is something you don't understand. I'm not saying this to be rude, I'm just trying to explain my point of view. My fat is a part of who I am in more ways than one. I am treated a certain way by society because of it. This is not something I'm making up in my head. People look at me and make judgements about me based on my size, my color, and my gender. Whenever I see an example or an opportunity for someone with similar identifiers to denigrate themselves because of those identifiers not only does it reflects on me (the same way that your friend's behave may reflect on you), but then some people will expect me to have the same attitude about myself especially if that denigration is supported by a society at large even if half the time the arguments and assertions make little sense. Do you see why any of us would be alarmed at Queen Latifa's decision to support Jenny Craig?

Loosing weight is not bad in and of itself, and the reasons behind that decision are indeed personal. Hopefully the decision to do so will make people feel better for mental or health reasons (tho it's been my experience that loosing weight is not a panacea for one's troubles) and it really will improve the quality of their lives. The trouble lies in the way the idea of weight loss is presented. Do you understand that? We are told in no uncertain terms that we are unhealthy, morally reprehensible, physically disgusting, lazy, mentally unstable, unloveable, etc etc etc, blazity negative blah blah whatever because of our fat. We are told this by our family members, our doctors, our employers, our friends, the media, big pharma, governmental institutions...shall I go on? People that we are supposed to trust who we believe have our best interests at heart. What do you do when the "best interests" are not agreed upon or clearly defined by all parties involved?

It is possible to be fat and healthy, however that is not what we are told and so we tend to believe that we are walking ticking time bombs when that may not be the case. You what happens? We start to live, eat, shit, and breathe anxiety over it. How is anxiety beneficial to my health? 

The idea of preventing disease by loosing weight may work for some diseases but not all. The problem is that doctors tend to lump all those diseases into the loosing-weight-will-fix-this-problem-category when that may or may not be the case. They don't do it because it's scientific and they have a degree that says they can, they do it because they are people with biases and prejudices that they bring with them into the examination room. Those biases and prejudices affect the quality of the exam you get and may in fact endanger your health because you will be misdiagnosed or undiagnosed, and a very real problem you may have dismissed because of it. I can guarantee you every fat person here above a certain weight (no it won't be a very hight number either) will have dozens of doctor visit horror stories to attest to this.

Do you understand that?


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 25, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok seriously...ew? I mean cmon this board seems more like a size insistence board than an acceptance board. If she wants to lose weight to feel healthier, then YAY for her. I know when I lose weight I feel a lot better. You all want people to support your weight but you do not return the favor. This is her personal choice and who are you to judge her? Does she come on these boards and say "ew! you people are gaining weight!" I suggest if you want people to accept you for who you are and what you have chosen to do with your body, then you should return the favor.




Lisa you took the words right out of my mouth. What happened to acceptance??????


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 25, 2008)

Once again, and this is to Lisa and Monique and Katorade and Susannah, this thread is not about Latifah losing weight. That's her business. It's Jenny Craig we're not accepting.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 25, 2008)

Yup..yup...tis about JC. Now, I suppose some might jump the gun because there are people who moan and groan over any plump/fat woman who loses weight..regardless of how she does it...to those people, well, they are tools..................in this case, Jenny be the tool.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 25, 2008)

katorade said:


> Yes, but the point is that you are at a much greater risk for health problems. Why risk it?



Life's a risk (A), your risks don't go away automatically by virtue of one being thin (And there's other risks associated: B)), and it's about how you live. No one has a problem with her choice: It's about Jenny Craig. We don't advocate unhealthy lifestyles.


----------



## olwen (Apr 25, 2008)

Just because Jenny Craig works doesn't make it safe. Cigarettes, cocain abuse, and starvation work too, but none of those are safe either. Remeber JC has not been blessed by the AMA. The people at JC are not trained medical practioners. There's even a disclamier at the bottom of the commercial that says the results are not typical - in fact, they all do.


----------



## swordchick (Apr 25, 2008)

Give your look-a-like a hug, Lisa.!


LisaInNC said:


> Ok seriously...ew? I mean cmon this board seems more like a size insistence board than an acceptance board. If she wants to lose weight to feel healthier, then YAY for her. I know when I lose weight I feel a lot better. You all want people to support your weight but you do not return the favor. This is her personal choice and who are you to judge her? Does she come on these boards and say "ew! you people are gaining weight!" I suggest if you want people to accept you for who you are and what you have chosen to do with your body, then you should return the favor.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Apr 25, 2008)

Katorade, it's all about money. Queen Latifah, Valerie and Kirstie Alley are bought and paid for.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> Katorade, it's all about money. Queen Latifah, Valerie and Kirstie Alley are bought and paid for.



You hit the nail on the head - this isn't about Valerie's "journey" or her desire to help people, yadda yadda yadda... It's because they drove a dump truck full of money up to her door and said, "We'll give you this if you lose weight and somehow manage to keep it off for 18 months so we don't look like idiots."

I think, in particular, Valerie looked better & younger when she was larger.

Brenda


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 25, 2008)

fatgirl33 said:


> Okay, I just saw a Jenny Craig advertisement with Queen Latifah for the first time, and I am a little crushed. QL is one of the few Hollywood celebs that I've admired over the last few years, and I think she is absolutely gorgeous. Her confidence in being herself has been a refreshing change from the mass-market norm, and seeing her as a Cover Girl every now and then just made me want to smile.
> 
> Now this. :doh: Sigh...
> 
> Brenda



OK...this is the FIRST statement made in this thread titled "Queen Latifah On Jenny Craig? Ewww!
THIS statement drips with disdain for QL...not Jenny craig. It is saying to ME...I cant admire QL anymore...she is losing weight. Granted when people starting griping about accepting her at any weight...it got turned into a "we hate jenny craig" campaign....but the truth is in the very first comment.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 25, 2008)

katorade said:


> Like the guy that said he lost all respect for them because they didn't need to lose weight?
> 
> God forbid that someone who is a ROLE MODEL for plus sized women promote caring for yourself AND taking care of yourself, and feel responsible for finding an outlet to promote as much.
> I'm sick and fucking tired of being the ENEMY in a community that is supposed to embrace me because I consider my size unhealthy. I'm sorry, but I can love myself and think of myself as a beautiful woman and STILL be able to know that my weight could pose serious health risks. Anyone who thinks that they're NOT at risk when obese is just pulling the wool over their own eyes.



Have you actually bothered reading the other posts on this topic? Most of the people have said that the problem is not the fact that she lost weight: its the message that will be sent out. If she did it for health reasons, then GOOD FOR HER. But you can't deny that this will send a message out to the world that she was never as proud of her body as she claimed to be, since she "succumbed" to weight loss. Is it true? No, but that is what it will be interpreted. For example, young girls could see this ad and think "well if Queen Latifah thought she needed to lose weight, then I guess I do too." Id it right or fair? No. But face facts, that is how it will be interpreted.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 25, 2008)

You must spread some..blah blah blah sorry free2beme


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 25, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> OK...this is the FIRST statement made in this thread titled "Queen Latifah On Jenny Craig? Ewww!
> THIS statement drips with disdain for QL...not Jenny craig. *It is saying to ME...I cant admire QL anymore...she is losing weight.* Granted when people starting griping about accepting her at any weight...it got turned into a "we hate jenny craig" campaign....but the truth is in the very first comment.



I missed that part. Where in that post did she mention Latifa's weight loss? All I saw her mention was Jenny Craig but of course I could be wrong. My eyes aren't what they once were. Maybe if you bold the portion where she mentions Latifa's weight loss it might help.


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 25, 2008)

*Her confidence in being herself has been a refreshing change from the mass-market norm, and seeing her as a Cover Girl every now and then just made me want to smile.

Now this. Sigh...*
These words are what makes it a weight loss issue...not a jenny craig issue....because she is now going to be a mass market norm and not a fat covergirl.
While she does not directly say WEIGHT LOSS....she IMPLIES it


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 25, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> *Her confidence in being herself has been a refreshing change from the mass-market norm, and seeing her as a Cover Girl every now and then just made me want to smile.
> 
> Now this. Sigh...*
> These words are what makes it a weight loss issue...not a jenny craig issue....because she is now going to be a mass market norm and not a fat covergirl.
> While she does not directly say WEIGHT LOSS....she IMPLIES it



I'm not certain the post was referring to weight loss. Latifa had a breast reduction and lost weight in order to get the Cover Girl gig. It was highly publicized.


----------



## katorade (Apr 26, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Have you actually bothered reading the other posts on this topic? Most of the people have said that the problem is not the fact that she lost weight: its the message that will be sent out. If she did it for health reasons, then GOOD FOR HER. But you can't deny that this will send a message out to the world that she was never as proud of her body as she claimed to be, since she "succumbed" to weight loss. Is it true? No, but that is what it will be interpreted. For example, young girls could see this ad and think "well if Queen Latifah thought she needed to lose weight, then I guess I do too." Id it right or fair? No. But face facts, that is how it will be interpreted.



Yes, I did, thank you. My problem is not with the people who don't like JC. My problem is with people thinking that QL is a sellout or have lost all respect for her because of the road she's chosen for herself. Just because someone doesn't like JC does NOT mean anyone who does is wrong. It works for her, it suits her lifestyle, she's proud to stand behind the company. She doesn't strike me as the type of woman that would represent a company she doesn't believe in. She never said she's not proud of her body, hell, she's said it enough before. She just said she wants to be healthier. If JC works for her, then that's great. Why WOULDN'T she want to rep them for it?

Go back and read posts 6, 7, 11, 17, 18, 40, and 50. They are all directed at QL, not JC. THAT'S my problem.

Lilly, I think we are just completely misunderstanding each other. I agree with a lot of what you've said, and I've been through the same crap. I've been fat all my life and have put up with just as much bullshit as any other fat woman, and I'm happy when a larger woman is portrayed as a beautiful, strong human being in the media. However, I can't hold it against them if they decide they want to change. She is not Queen Latifah to be the voice for fat America. She is Queen Latifah to be Queen Latifah.


----------



## olwen (Apr 26, 2008)

katorade said:


> ...She is not Queen Latifah to be the voice for fat America. She is Queen Latifah to be Queen Latifah.



There's another thread somewhere about taking an inventory of fat people on tv. Somebody felt compelled to start it for a reason. There are so very few fat people on tv that aren't made to look like fools or idiots or greedy dateless loosers. How many fat women have won an oscar, emmy, or golden globe? 3 women: Camryn Manheim, Kathy Bates and you guessed it, Queen Latifa. 

She may not be the official poster woman for fat women everywhere but she won or was nominated for all her accolades _as a fat woman_. That sends a powerful message of hope - _of hope_ - to fat people and fat admirers everywhere. Then to see by her _paid _endorsement of a weight loss program (it doesn't matter if it helped her loose weight or not, they paid her to endorse them and I'm sure it states in her contract that she would get paid a certain amount whether or not she actually lost any weight at all) that she was really unhappy with her body is a painful thing to learn for anyone who thought of her as a positive fat role model. I know I did. Not only because she's fat but because she is black. When I saw her doing a cover girl ad for the first time - i think it was after the movie Chicago - I knew that she had finally made it. All her hard work now legitimized as an actress. Go back and watch Chicago or old episodes of her show Living Single and see if her size doesn't come up as an issue even in passing, then tell me again how she hasn't been a public voice for fat people.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 26, 2008)

katorade said:


> Yes, I did, thank you. My problem is not with the people who don't like JC. My problem is with people thinking that QL is a sellout or have lost all respect for her because of the road she's chosen for herself. Just because someone doesn't like JC does NOT mean anyone who does is wrong. It works for her, it suits her lifestyle, she's proud to stand behind the company. She doesn't strike me as the type of woman that would represent a company she doesn't believe in. She never said she's not proud of her body, hell, she's said it enough before. She just said she wants to be healthier. If JC works for her, then that's great. Why WOULDN'T she want to rep them for it?
> 
> Go back and read posts 6, 7, 11, 17, 18, 40, and 50. They are all directed at QL, not JC. THAT'S my problem.
> 
> Lilly, I think we are just completely misunderstanding each other. I agree with a lot of what you've said, and I've been through the same crap. I've been fat all my life and have put up with just as much bullshit as any other fat woman, and I'm happy when a larger woman is portrayed as a beautiful, strong human being in the media. However, I can't hold it against them if they decide they want to change. *She is not Queen Latifah to be the voice for fat America. She is Queen Latifah to be Queen Latifah.*



That is not entirely true. I will bring this up again. I'm not sure if I brought this up in this thread or another but here goes. Pamela Anderson is vegan and a member of PETA. She's been very outspoken about it and a role model for vegans everyewhere. The doctor then tells her she's got an illness triggered by her avoidance of meat. She's gotta eat more meat and fish if she wants to keep her condition from getting worse. She agrees to do this and then promptly does a commercial for McDonald's and gets paid a cool mil. 

I don't think it's unreasonable for vegans and the folks at PETA to be upset when they see her commercial on TV. Naturally they would understand her having to make a decision for her health and no one would fault her for that but to go and do an ad for MCDONALD'S???? Surely they will see her move as a betrayal which is why we see it that way for Latifa now. We didn't force Latifa to jump up into the public spotlight and declare 'this is my size and I'm damned happy as I am.' She erected HERSELF to be a spokes person for size acceptance and people everywhere bought it. Changing her lifestyle for better health? Yes. Prostitution for Jenny Craig? We no likey. I don't feel its unreasonable to be disappointed in her.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 26, 2008)

olwen said:


> There are so very few fat people on tv that aren't made to look like fools or idiots or greedy dateless loosers. How many fat women have won an oscar, emmy, or golden globe? 3 women: Camryn Manheim, Kathy Bates and you guessed it, Queen Latifa.
> 
> She may not be the official poster woman for fat women everywhere but she won or was nominated for all her accolades _as a fat woman_. That sends a powerful message of hope - _of hope_ - to fat people and fat admirers everywhere. Then to see by her _paid _endorsement of a weight loss program (it doesn't matter if it helped her loose weight or not, they paid her to endorse them and I'm sure it states in her contract that she would get paid a certain amount whether or not she actually lost any weight at all) that she was really unhappy with her body is a painful thing to learn for anyone who thought of her as a positive fat role model.



_You must spread some Reputation before giving to olwen again_

This hits the nail on the head. 100%. We get so few role models in Hollywood, Queen Latifah is one of them. Did she come out saying that she will be the role model for all large women everywhere in the world? No, but the fact that she succeeded in skinny-obsessed Hollywood as a woman of size _made_ her a plus size role model. Its just a condition of Hollywood: you become a role model for the world when you get famous, whether you like it or not. And her choice to do Jenny Craig WILL be misinterpreted, make no mistake about that.


----------



## QuantumXL (Apr 29, 2008)

Well i really don't know what to say. Queen latifah would surely never get skinny. She just wouldn't be the same actor. (Cough) Star Jones (Cough) lol. But Queen latifah is respected for her size.


----------

